# Should I Join the Police Explorers?



## minneola24 (May 11, 2009)

Hello,

Where I live (San Diego) there is no fire/ems explorers that I know of. Explorers is a program for teenagers that get introduced into the fire service and get to do ride alongs. The city I currently live in has a police department explorers. 

I do not want to be a police officer for many reasons but am wondering if this would be a good idea to get introduced into public safety and emergency response. Would this be a good idea or a time waster for the department and myself?

Thanks.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 11, 2009)

Hey Little Chief, while I have nothing against LE (I work with them, call many friends, and volunteer with the Sheriff’s Office) if you really want to get into EMS or Fire, then try these two programs that I found in the San Diego Area.  They are both Fire and seem to have some sort of explorer/ride along program.

San Diego:
http://www.sandiego.gov/fireandems/careers/cadet.shtml

North County:
http://www.ncfireprotectiondistrict....explorers.html
http://www.ncfireprotectiondistrict.org/faq.html


If neither of these pan out and you feel that LE will enable you to get a real feel for public service then also check out the county sheriff.  I don’t know how it is in San Diego, but in my county the City Police does little past patrol and investigations.  SO does patrol, narcotics, investigations, boat patrol, search and rescue, snowmobile patrol, community patrol, and ATV patrols; not saying that at 16 they would let you do any of it, but it might provide you with a little more exposure to rescue-type services.  Whatever you choose, research it so that you can maybe gain a little usable insight into what interests you.

San Diego Sheriff:
http://www.sdsheriff.net/explorers.html


----------



## mycrofft (May 11, 2009)

*Maybe. There may be other routes as well.*

Check your local Citizen Corps affiliate or fire dept and see if they have a Teen CERT program, maybe your school has one even. Lots of different training there, possibility of use at events, and not the degree of regimentation you may find as an explorer. Often free, also.

Here's the San Diego Citizens Corps affiliate:
https://www.citizencorps.gov/cc/showCouncil.do?id=2041

And local CERT program:
http://www.sandiego.gov/fireandems/cert/who.shtml


----------



## LE-EMT (May 11, 2009)

I commend you on thinking outside of the box here.  I can't really say that I know much about fire or ems explorer programs.  I haven't seen many around.  I am sure there are some people who can help you on here.

As far as joining the Police explorer program If you aren't interested in Law Enforcement then I wouldn't recomend it.  The programs are designed to give you insight into a career as a police officer.  So programs you will get a broad out line of the public saftey industry.  Never the less it is going to be all cop all the time.  If law enforcement doesn't interest you I would suggest letting some one else fill the slot that is interested.  

Hopefully some one can give you some insight into departments that do have fire explorer programs.  Remember this is just my opinion.  Good luck and Keep looking.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 11, 2009)

If you can get serious about explorers, it will look fantastic on resumes and college applications.


But to be serious about explorers, you have to be serious about being a LEO.  It's not boy scouts.


----------



## daedalus (May 11, 2009)

Do not take away a spot on an LE post from someone who actually wants to make that their career. LE has nothing to do with EMS.



> Its not boys scouts.


Actually, it literally is. Most explorer posts are ran through the BSA.


----------



## Buzz (May 11, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Do not take away a spot on an LE post from someone who actually wants to make that their career. LE has nothing to do with EMS.



Unless you're in one of the many places in this country that does both, and sometimes fire as well.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 11, 2009)

There are many important concepts to be learned in LE Explorers that are valid in EMS.  Communicating effectively with the public.  Professional demeanour.  Scene safety.  Crime scene management.  Attention to investigative detail and professional report writing.  Those are all things that are crucial to paramedic practice.  That's why cops tend to make good medics.  The fundamentals of the job are the same, unlike firefighting.  After all, medical practice is simply the gathering of clues in an investigative process in order to arrive at a diagnostic conclusion.  That's what police work is.

However, if LE is not anything you are actually motivated to take any real interest in, then I certainly not recommend you devote the time to it just on the possibility that you *might* pick up a useful tidbit or two along the way.  I would do something I had some actual interest in before I would do that, even if it had nothing to do with EMS.  A sport.   A hobby.  Whatever.  Life's way too short to waste your leisure time on things you don't really want to do.  The payoff will never be worth it.


----------



## minneola24 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replys everyone.

The north county fire protection district seems to have a good fire exploring program. 

I would have to wait till October to join when I can drive, and also it is a 50 minute drive there, 1 hour and 40 minutes roundtrip :glare:


----------



## Shishkabob (May 11, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Do not take away a spot on an LE post from someone who actually wants to make that their career. LE has nothing to do with EMS.
> 
> 
> Actually, it literally is. Most explorer posts are ran through the BSA.



No, it still is not.

LFL is a subsidiary of the BSA, but is NOT the BSA.  

Let's use a food explanation==  Tim Horton's, when owned by Wendy's, was a subsidary of Wendy's, but was NOT Wendy's.



You don't go camping in the explorers.  You don't learn to build fires.  You don't learn wood carving.  Therefor, it is not the BSA.


----------



## bstone (May 13, 2009)

When I was a LE Explorer in the mid 90s our membership cards has the BSA logo and it was clear we were under the auspicies of the BSA.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> No, it still is not.
> 
> You don't go camping in the explorers.  You don't learn to build fires.  You don't learn wood carving.  Therefor, it is not the BSA.



Actually it is. Alike Cub Scouts, Webelos, etc.. As well, general Explorers still can function (as many do) camping, etc. and one can earn and obtain their Eagle Scout through their local Post until age of 18. Many still are active in the Order of the Arrow for Campers or employed as camp staff and Philmont Ranger as I was. There are special interest Posts as has been described here such EMS, Law, Vetinerary and even Sea Scouts but these are _specialized interest_ and not the general Explorer Posts. There are many that can recieve scholarships from BSA and are in a University while an Explorer to become a Professional Scouter (yeah, they even require a degree), as there is also a fraternity (Alpha Phi Omega) that has a Scouting division for Scouts and Explorers.

I know of regular Explorer Posts and those with High Adventure Explorere Scouts that routinely build campfires, ropes, camp, etc. all based upon the principle and values of the BSA program from Lord Baden Powell. 

R/r 911


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2009)

Again, it is not. 

It is not the boy scouts. Period. It's a part of them, but is not them. 

Just like a trauma room is part of an ED but it's not THE ED.

SWAT is part of the police department but it isn't THE police department.


----------



## ResTech (May 13, 2009)

I started as an Explorer in Explorer Post 222 which was part of my local FD. They opted to start an Explorers Post because it was through the Boy Scouts and the Boy Scouts covered the insurance or something like that. I remember going to a Boy Scout camp one weekend to help with cleanup of brush and burn it after a storm had went through. We spent the night in a cabin and mingled with the other Boy Scout Troops during lunch. 

Other then the weekend camping thing though... we never thought of the Boy Scouts really... we were just "junior firefighters". It is a program coordinated and ran by the Boy Scouts of America... so I guess technically it is not the Boy Scouts per say but you do fall under their rules of charter and organization and citizenship and all of that....


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Again, it is not.
> 
> It is not the boy scouts. Period. It's a part of them, but is not them.
> 
> ...



True, it is not "the BSA" as there is not just one program but many; as well if one reads all the material and application form whom you are joining (BSA).


----------



## mycrofft (May 13, 2009)

*If BSA tells an Explorer post to quit and they don't, deep doodoo ensues.*

Yes, Explorers  are not just an older extension of traditional boyscouts (although some Explorer posts may practice outback skills). No, it s not independent. Follow the money and the charter.


----------



## HotelCo (May 13, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Where I live (San Diego) there is no fire/ems explorers that I know of. Explorers is a program for teenagers that get introduced into the fire service and get to do ride alongs. The city I currently live in has a police department explorers.
> 
> ...



Don't bother. If you're not looking to get into LE then you will just be wasting your time.


----------



## bstone (May 14, 2009)

Explorers were written about in today's NY Times. They describe:

"The Explorers program, a coeducational affiliate of the Boy Scouts of America that began 60 years ago,"

"Membership in the Explorers has been overseen since 1998 by an affiliate of the Boy Scouts called Learning for Life, which offers 12 career-related programs, including those focused on aviation, medicine and the sciences. "

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/14/us/14explorers.html?_r=1&hp

Yes, it's pretty clear it's part of the BSA.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 14, 2009)

bstone said:


> Explorers were written about in today's NY Times. They describe:
> 
> "The Explorers program, a coeducational affiliate of the Boy Scouts of America that began 60 years ago,"
> 
> ...




Who said it wasn't a part of them?


----------



## bstone (May 14, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Who said it wasn't a part of them?



Some guy named Bob.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 14, 2009)

bstone said:


> Some guy named Bob.



I think you missed what "Bob" was stating completely.


----------



## bstone (May 14, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I think you missed what "Bob" was stating completely.



Bob left. He doesn't have email, either.


----------



## daedalus (May 14, 2009)

Linuss said:


> No, it still is not.
> 
> LFL is a subsidiary of the BSA, but is NOT the BSA.
> 
> ...



I can assure you, it is.


----------



## iamtran (May 14, 2009)

*Have you tried contacting the other fire explorers*

I was looking around and there are a lot fire explorer programs in San Diego.

- San Diego Fire Cadet
- La Mesa Fire 
- San Miguel Fire District 
- Intermountain Fire & Rescue - Intermountain Fire
- Julian-Cuyamaca Fire Prot. Dist. - Julian-Cuyamaca Fire
- Mt. Laguna Fire & Rescue - Mt. Laguna Fire
- San Pasqual Volunteer Fire Dept. - San Pasual Fire
- Chula Vista Fire Dept - Chula Vista Fire
- North county Fire Protection District
- Vista Fire Department 

http://elcajonfire.com/archives/2008/01/fire-explorer-programs-in-the-county.php

I don't see any reasons why your goal of joining a fire explorer wouldn't be possible. Out of that list I am willing to bet that one of them are accepting new members. We live in San Diego, not rural texas, lol. There are a lot of departments. Don't join PD, if your not going for PD. If you want some medical service experience then volunteer in the Hospital might be a better option then PD. You are most likely will see more then you would PD, depending where you are in the hospital. Like everyone else that said on here. Don't join PD, if you don't have the intentions of being in LE. Call those Fire Departments, visit the websites and test out your luck. Since you can drive, I don't see any transportation problems for you. 
- Good Luck


----------



## minneola24 (May 14, 2009)

iamtran said:


> I was looking around and there are a lot fire explorer programs in San Diego.
> 
> - San Diego Fire Cadet
> - La Mesa Fire
> ...



Hey there,

The thing that is setting me back is transportation. I CAN drive but have to have my mother or father in the car. I can drive myself once I am 16 (October of this year)

The reason why i asked about PD is because my city has a PD explorer post and I could easily take my bike on a 30 minute ride each way. 

I have decided not to waste anyones time and not to join the PD explorers. Thanks for everyone who replied.

I looked around at some of those and I have these that I want to join.


- San Diego Fire Cadet
- North county Fire Protection District

The rest are to far or not as active.

San Diego you have to be 16 but I emailed the guy a while ago and got no replys. Not sure if is still active.


North County is about a 45 minute drive so I would need to be 16 as well.

I guess I just have to wait till October but I will definitely join one of the two.

Thanks.


----------



## HotelCo (May 14, 2009)

Good choice.


----------



## iamtran (May 14, 2009)

Well, you could Carpool. That's always a option. Since you can't drive yet. If you in, your most likely going to be in the 12-24 hour shifts. If it's 24 hours, maybe you can carpool with one of the crew members, since it's the same time they get on and off. I am willing to bet that there might be a crew member who doesn't live to far from you that could carpool with. They are usually pretty nice and since you are an explorer with them, you are going be getting to know them well anyways. There are a lot of firefighters at the station, you most likely will find someone that live close enough. Social Networking is good.


----------



## Kentia (May 16, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Many still are active in the Order of the Arrow for Campers or employed as camp staff and Philmont Ranger as I was.
> R/r 911




When were you a ranger out a philmont? I had a blast doing that; Were you actually a ranger(guide) or posted somewhere? or better yet one of the medics?


----------

